

I want to learn Lisp; any books or site to learn from? - reagancaesar

I want to learn LISP any books or site to learn from?
======
davesmylie
Depending on what sort of lisp you're wanting to learn, theres the Structure
and Interpretation of Computer Programs.

It uses scheme (a varient of lisp) and though a bit . . . challenging, is
excellent:

<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/>

------
pk137
I wonder if you googled about this even a bit! There are quite good number of
pages devoted exclusively to review & discussion of LISP books.

For starters: <http://bc.tech.coop/lisp-books.htm>

------
malandrew
Practical Common Lisp - <http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>

The Little Schemer

The Reasoned Schemer

The Seasoned Schemer

------
WhoSayIn
ANSI Common LISP by Paul GRAHAM -> <http://www.paulgraham.com/acl.html>

~~~
tincholio
Depending on how much programming background he has, pg's On Lisp might be a
good option as well, and it's free: <http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html>

------
maxdemarzi
<http://landoflisp.com/>

